# Best clippers???



## RaYandFinn (14 September 2011)

Hi all

Just wondering if anyone could recommend me a decent set of clippers?

Doesn't have to be cordless but would like something fairly lightweight and able to deal with a cob coat!!

Thanks 

R


----------



## Mince Pie (14 September 2011)

Heineger progress - lightweight, slim handle, quiet and does my cob easily including taking his feathers off.


----------



## Shear Ease (15 September 2011)

Can i take that back unreservedly? Sorry, I read the post in a rush!


----------



## Shear Ease (15 September 2011)

Now that's what you get for trying to answer more than 1 thread at at time! Please ignore the above post!

I would suggest either:

Lister Star or a Heineger Progress. These are the lightest duty full on 'horse clipper' There are many smaller ones which could do but are really dog clippers in disguise!

Lister Star is light and quiet (but does become noisy in time) Its powerful enough for a full clip on a cob no problems at all. My experience of them is that they are fairly reliable other than the fact they go noisy after a while and the plastic comb studs wear quickly. It also depends which design cutter drive yolk you get. Some drive yolks are moulded which are fine but the screw together yolks always come undone! You can get a lister star and a legatto trimmer for £228 here:
http://www.molevalleyfarmers.com/mvf/store/products/the-ultimate-lister-star-clipping-kit

Heineger Progress are slightly more powerful, more reliable (almost identical motor but drive mechanisms are made of metal) Looks cool and is just as quiet. There are no issues with blade design. You can buy it for £250 here:
http://www.molevalleyfarmers.com/mvf/store/products/heiniger-progress-clipper

If you are looking for something cheaper and don't mind light duty clipper (liveryman harmony, oster A5 etc) reply and I'll give you a quick review of your options! The sqame if you fancy something heavier duty (heineger handy, wolseley swift etc)


----------



## Shear Ease (15 September 2011)

BTW, I'm no Mole Valley employee! Them links resulted from Google shopping search, price sorted low to high!


----------



## Hiloire (15 September 2011)

I've got lister star clippers and they do a full clip legs and all on my hairy cob no problems!! Would highly recommend!!


----------



## RaYandFinn (15 September 2011)

Thanks everyone!
Shear Ease- to answer your question I don't mind a lighter duty clipper as long as it's reliable - I'm a believer in 'if you buy cheap, you buy twice!' that's not to say I don't love a bargain!!  

I'm thinking of asking for some as an Xmas pressie so was thinking if something around the £200 mark.

I wasn't planning on fully clipping I usually just chaser clip him plus hog and feathers. But would like them as quiet and lightweight as feasible for a decent set as he's still a little unsure about clipping!

So happy to be advised, as before I've relied on the kindness of others for my clipping! 

R x


----------



## Shear Ease (16 September 2011)

Hi,

There are a few clippers that, fitted with a wide blade, will come in under budget and are very light duty and maybe considered trimmers... The blades will need plenty of good oil, patience and sharpening (compared to a robust horse clipper blade)

£200 is a strange old number in the clipper world, you can get any of the clippers below with 2 blades for under £150, but then to make the jump to the cheapest horse clipper is another £78 as the lister star is £228.

Liveryman harmony clippers are commonly associated with horse clipping. They are small, light and reliable. I'm not convinced the tiny motor is up to massive amounts but you rarely find a bad word said about them. The case has thin rubber in places, this wears and peels and can be annoying. This is a twin speed clipper.

You then have Oster Golden A5 clippers. These come in single and twin speed models. They are one of the most robust clippers suitable for you. It takes all A5 blades, is fairly quiet and still holds its position as number 1 clipper for vets. We see them in for repair having been used on horses and they are in no worse shape than when they are used on dogs. The handpeice is bulky and no consideration is made for the shape of the users hand. The armature sits in two solid brass bearrings which means it is prone to get warm easy. Oster did make an unbreakable case which lived up to its name but seem to have gone back to the bakelite cases which break just by looking at the floor. A single speed can be found with a blade for about £110. Add another £20 or so for the twin speed version. Ask to get the standard blade supplied swapped out for a wide blade which may cost extra.

You then have a moser max 45 clipper. (Quick note- the same clipper is marketed as an artika, it comes fitted with a wide blade instaed of the standard, but an extra £20-£30 is charged for the pleasure. Most firms would swap the standard for a wide for an extra £5 or maybe less.) These are a twin speed clipper with more than enough power and guts to cope with your needs. Although it is not quite as awkward as the oster clipper, it is not much more compact either, however consideration is given to the shape of the users hand which makes it fairly nice to handle. There are no design faults with the clipper and it comes with a 2 year warranty. The only thing to be said is that occasionally a brand new one will stop working and for some unknown reason, the motor goes, which burns one of the fuses on the board. This repair is expensive, but is balanced with the favorable length of the warranty. Moser changed the design of the drive lever to a very nasty one which broke all the time, generating unwanted reviews from those who it snapped for. They have since changed the drive lever back to the original and is now as good as ever. The clippers casing is of good quality and will survive most drops. You should expect to pay about £110 for this clipper which you would expect to come with a blade. Ask to get the standard blade supplied swapped out for a wide blade which may cost extra.

The most expensive but best clipper for you is the Aesculap Fav5. It takes the same blades as the above 2 clippers. As with all Aesculap clippers everything from tip of the the drive lever to the earth pin on the plug sing beautifully yet stands solid as anything you can buy. It is quiet, powerful, designed with the users handshape in mind and is slimline. The armature sits in 2 ball bearings meaning there is almost no heat generated by the clipper itself. It is by far the most reliable clipper in its class. The case is unbreakable. We have tried to break the casing on this clipper - it really is impossible, the case bends in the vise and a lump hammer bounces off it. As with all A5 blades, if the clipper lands on the blade the tongue guide on the blade will probably bend making it wobble. You will need to part with £250 to get this clipper, which is costly, but great for someone who is willing to pay for luxury. I'm not sure whether that includes a blade or not but either way you would want a wide A5 style blade fitted.

Finally, (well maybe not the only clippers but as many as I can recommend/review!) there is an Andis AGC. It is light, lovely to hold and operate. We've never had one in for repair or service with evidence of use on horses but previous posts on H&H show it is not unheard of. It is a dog clipper, the same as the 2 above are. It is quiet and powerful. It has a ball bearing on both ends of the armature meaning it stays cool for longer. I'm sure it is more powerful than the Liveryman harmony clippers and has a higher build quality. The clippers come in a single and twin speed version costing £110 and £125 respectively. Again, ask to get the standard blade supplied swapped out for a wide blade which may cost extra.

Plenty to read through but I know most of the clippers in this class inside out so I hope some of this is helpful!


----------

